# Andalucia in Winter



## 98739 (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi,

We are considering Motorhoming in Andalucia next winter as an alternative to renting a long term let. Any recommendations for sites/free parking. How cold does it get at night?

Thanks


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Oldgit 72

I live in the hills north/west of Malaga.....Alhaurin El Grande.....and there are a few other MHF members here-abouts..........We have had a wettish few weeks and a snap week of cold.....other than that BRILLIANT.....On balance I would say that Andalusian winters are about on a par with UK summers.....well, not quite that bad.

There are of course the Costa sites, and these are OK for top-up stays, or if that is your preference, long term.....I met a few MHF members down there last winter and they had sorted a good fee deal and were quite happy......

Not a great deal on the site front inland......but hey......wildcamping is no problem and what with me and the others down here I know you will find plenty of places to stay..............and of course you would expect me to say......pop across the Med for some real winter sun!


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

oldgit72 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are considering Motorhoming in Andalucia next winter as an alternative to renting a long term let. Any recommendations for sites/free parking. How cold does it get at night?
> 
> Thanks


It depends on your definition of cold. Generally one would put the heating on when the outside temperature drops below 12-15º C.

In Malaga the statistics were:-

December 2005

Lowest nightime low 3º C
Average nightime low 10º C
Highest nightime low 15º C

January 2006

Lowest nightime low 2º C
Average nightime low 7º C
Highest nightime low 11º C

February 2006

Lowest nightime low 2º C
Average nightime low 8º C
Highest nightime low 13º C

Therefore, yes it does get cold at night! One of the main reasons expats return to the UK from mainland Spain is the cold winter nights.

If anyone tells you it doesn't get cold in Spain at night in the winter then the chances are they are an estate agent!! There is no way you can compare a Spanish winter to a British summer.

It's the days that make the difference.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Yes but the british summers last longer than the spanish winters and you already know how long the british summers are , frankly I think you can live here in the winter more economically and more comfortably , spanish gas bottles are cheap and you can get a very good deal on a long stay winter pitch in several excellent campsites around us (near guardamar) thats why we see so many brits making the trip


----------



## 98739 (Apr 18, 2006)

C7KEN, Do you have a weblink for any campsites that offer long stay deals?


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Oldgit72 I will get you some info on two sites that come highly recommended by people who stay on them for the winters, give me a few days and I can get some leaflets which I will send to you  here's one that I think is very good, close to us, good sized plots, clean and has some trees to add shelter http://www.vayacamping.net/file.asp?par1=587&lang=en http://www.rinconluna.com/ingles/home.htm


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

"Ex-pats returning to the UK because of the cold winter nights in Spain"................ :roll: ............yeah, right!


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Our M/H has a valve that drops the water out when it gets near freezing in common with others with truma heaters this happened often in UK but has not happened once since moving to spain therefore although it can be freezing in the mountains or other areas it has not been so cold here, by the way it was ONLY 26Deg C today compare that to the UK


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi C7KEN, sorry mate, but beat you there.
On my breezy back balcony, at 500 m. above sea level on the Sorrento Peninsula, half an hour ago 29.5 Celsius, humidity 41%.

Having said that we also get some pretty cold nights in winter, sometimes even frost at this height.

saluti, eddied


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

.................09.30 local time [08.30 UK].......28.3 deg.....no clouds, slight breeze....

Damn........where's me shorts 

Frost?............Frost?, ah yeh, that was the stuff I used to scrape of my windows most morning well into.......that would be most mornings back in the UK :?


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

The original question was "How cold does it get at night?" I answered that question. 

There is no denying that a lot of people who come to Spain are quite surprised how nippy it gets in the evenings and early mornings. 

Of course the generally warm sunny days more than compensate for that, along with the lighter evenings in the winter. Here in Valencia for example the earliest it gets dark in winter is 6pm.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

The original question was "How cold does it get at night?" I answered that question. 

There is no denying that a lot of people who come to Spain are quite surprised how nippy it gets in the evenings and early mornings. 

Of course the generally warm sunny days more than compensate for that, along with the lighter evenings in the winter. Here in Valencia for example the earliest it gets dark in winter is 6pm.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Derek I agree that it can get chilly at night in winter but down here it is not as cold as the UK. the spanish houses are not so well insulated as in UK so unless people do something to heat them properly then indoors can feel colder than UK Old Git is gonna be in a MH presumably with a decent gas or electric heater so should have no problems and at much less cost to keep warm than it would be back in UK


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

I totally agree with everything you say C7KEN. I just take issue with DETOURER saying that a Spanish winter is on par with an English summer. 

I can't remember the last time when I spent a summer in England and needed to have the heating on in the evening, like we do here in Spain in the winter.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Derek remembering that next month is flaming June, my wife Sue has just got back from visiting her mum in yorkshire and I just asked did you have the heating on? the answer was yes all the time


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Quite right derik500........I almost forgot, we are on MHF here...need to be careful :wink:

Mind you, those MHF members, and there were a few, will remember the 3 Kings celebrations we had together here on the night of 6th Jan......Street party lasted 'till I think it was around 03.30.......bet not many back in the UK were out at that time.......and could still feel their tootsies............

Mmmmmm........winter [what winter] well behind us over here .......how many BBQ's YOU had [or will have] back in the UK......we manage a couple EVERY week......


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, we've been away since last Monday morning, got back this arvo and the rain gauge in our daughters garden has over 6" (yes........ inches) of water in it and it's STILL hoying it down!! Nearly dark out there too.........

Yep, nights in Spain, winter, are cold. Need the heating on in the MH which for us is the Truma if we're on the road or attached to the leccy on-site we use a small rad. However, it never comes anywhere near stopping us night fishing, so it ain't real cold, not on the coast anyway. Come to think of it we didn't use our silver screens either.

Detourer


> 09.30 local time [08.30 UK].......28.3 deg.....no clouds, slight breeze....


What........ you tryin to make us feel better or sumfin? 8O :roll:


----------

